# What’s good mantis peeps



## Chago84 (Feb 28, 2021)

How’s it going. I’m new to mantids and currently have 3 ghost, a venosa, and a cat eye. Also have some jumping spiders, tokay gecko, and isopods


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Mar 1, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Mar 1, 2021)

welcome to the forums!


----------



## Synapze (Mar 1, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## TheWrongCrowd (Mar 1, 2021)

Thats sweet, welcome! I got a cateye, venosa as well. But chinese instead of ghosts. Enjoy the forum


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 4, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisMart (Mar 5, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 5, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 5, 2021)

welcone, st pic looks like he is stone!


----------

